
Ask HN: Does anyone actually make any returns from AngelList? - abjgwts
For years now I’ve been investing in AngelList funds and companies. Dozens and dozens. 2 have exited measly returns. A few failed. Nothing else to show for it. The average investor seems to be throwing their money into the AngelList black hole of no return.<p>So I’m curious to know if anyone actually has made any returns from AL or is it just smoke and mirrors on paper?
======
cocktailpeanuts
welcome to how angel investing works. you should think of those investments as
buying a lottery ticket + being able to help some entrepreneurs succeed, not
as a near guaranteed way to make money. For that, doing a stock investment
might even be better.

~~~
abjgwts
My returns from angel investing have been stellar. Individual companies,
private round, etc. my question is about AL specifically. I have yet to meet a
single investor on the AL platform who says anything other than they’ve zero
or negative returns.

~~~
samblr
The one's that had good returns, were they done using SPV ? Could you please
expand on that

~~~
abjgwts
Not particularly. Best have been SAFE’s early rounds which have been the
easiest. As an LP in early-stage funds.

